# James Wadsworth Manchester Pocket Watch



## Steve B. (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all-

I just picked this little number up from ebay for restoration. Do any of the vintage experts have any idea about the make of this old pocket watch? The movement runs but the dial needs an enamel touch up or I will try to find a replacement. Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve B.


----------

